# Is this an upgrade for me?



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got a solis 166 grinder which I modded to grind finer but it's still not quite fine enough for me. My shots pour very quickly with fresh ground beans through my Gaggia classic. I've tweaked the opv down which has helped a lot but I'm thinking my grind just isn't fine enough (it seems finer than prepacked espresso ground tho) am I right in thinking I should be able to grind so fine it chokes the machine then dial it back a little to be in the right ball park?

Anywho- would I notice much of a difference if I picked up an mdf? Or maybe an mc2?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The MC2 has the same burrs as the Solis so not sure how much of an upgrade if at all one would be. Grinding finely even down to talcum powder isn't the be all and end all of grinders, it's far more about consistency of particle size and distribution of these sizes, that said as rule of thumb you are more or less right.

For a bigger return in terms of grind quality you are going to be looking at £200+, ebay or gumtree bargains excepted, to get a grinder that will deliver this leap in quality and of course buying used will give you more bang for your buck. Always remember that the better the grinder the better prepared your coffee will be for making your shots.


----------

